

CPUsage is Airbnb for CPU, giving you cash for your idle computers - yhlasx
http://thenextweb.com/video/2011/08/25/cpusage-is-airbnb-for-cpu-giving-you-cash-for-your-idle-computers/

======
paulo_gws
They´ll pay me slightly more than my eletric bill? So, well, no thank you.

~~~
jmartens
That's not the case. The incremental electricity expense from running CPUsage
will be under $1/month for most computers. The $10/month figure is a minimum,
based on an average usage of 4hrs/day. More availability and higher performing
computers can earn much, much more.

